# Virginia - VA Beach, Hampton Roads



## cozmicSpeque (Jul 10, 2014)

I was wondering if there are any groups in Virginia. If there isn't I'd like to get to know anyone from the area and maybe get a group together. I'm also interested in talking to anyone online no matter how far you live. Hope to hear from you all.


----------



## brownsas (Jul 8, 2014)

Hey cozmicspeque, hope to hear from you soon. Sorry I haven't messaged in a while.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I have heard the anthem of VA and it is awesome.


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

bumping this thread to see if there is anyone around this area interested in starting a conversation, saying hi, etc.


----------

